# point and shoot cam under 7k, should perform good in low light



## Bencollins (Sep 29, 2013)

I need a point and shoot camera@ 7k. [or even less] 

i've never owned any digital camera, used only old film based kodak cams.
i currently use LG optimus one 3MP cam but its horrible in low light conditions.

I need a cam that'd perform good in low light, not required but i'd be nice if it features good optical zoom.

i don't care for features like touchscreen, rechargeable battery or something like that.


----------



## nac (Sep 29, 2013)

These will fit your budget... But don't expect great low light performance from these cameras. It would be just better than mobile cameras...

Canon A xx00 IS cameras
Panasonic FH and S series cameras
Panasonic XS1

If you want more zoom in this price range, check Panasonic SZ1.


----------

